# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  140gr Berger 6.5mm VLD Hunting swap for 139gr Scenars

## Ryan_Songhurst

Accidentally ordered two boxes of these and only need the one for now, full box, opened but none used (100) swap for 6.5mm 139gr Scenars

----------


## lost

PM Sending..

----------


## Uplandstalker

If anyone has a part box of either of these two, I'm interested.

----------


## ANTSMAN

mee too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Matt2308

Half the box each then @Uplandstalker @ANTSMAN ?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yep, find be the way forward. Don't know if the Model 7 will stabilize, but @ANTSMAN should be ok in the 1:8 ruger

----------


## ANTSMAN

Yeh should be good, if lost doesn't take them....

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

G'day guys, sorry should have wrote up here before, have done a deal with these. FYI my model 7 seems to stabilise them no trouble...

----------

